# Mobilty showing only 4 pipes, not 12



## Hagar (Nov 24, 2006)

I understand the mobilty x1600 has 12 pipes. Running ATITool .25 B 14 and several other variations and installing the latest Omega driver 38291, It still shows only 4 pipes. And the max core and mem speed are off on the setting page.

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions.

I'm wondering if this is possibly a defective video card from HP.

Thanks,
Dave

Oh boy - I just found the thread "X1600 Pro 4 pipelines activated" and it mentioned the x1000 series doesn't per say have 16 but multiple shaders per pipe. I guess. Warlock stepped in here and explained it and I'm not going to argue with him. This guy knows what he's talking about. 

But I'm bullheaded and can't help but wonder why ALL the reviews I've read about the mobility x1600 say it has 12 pipes. They didn't clairify 4 pipes were really 4 x 3 ea = 12.

But Warlock said and that carries a lot of weight with me. So I guess that will have to do.


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 24, 2006)

thats normal. the x16XX has 4 pipes and 12 shaders. for what ever the reason retailers list it as haveing 12pipes...

it is NOT defective...


chris


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 24, 2006)

Well...
I guess it a sales buff to say it has 12 pipes since thats what nVidia boasts.
All X1000 series has 3 pixel shaders per pipeline.
Most customers and computer noobs won't bother to find out what pipelines are, they just thinks more means better.

The performance of a GPU depends on its architecture, not pipes.


----------



## casper250c (Nov 28, 2006)

i hate to revive an old topic but if this is true about the 4 pipes but 3 shaders per does that mean my X1300 is 4 x 3 = 12?


----------



## bruins004 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pixel Pipelines and Vertex Shaders are two different things, however, within games they are both used.
You would not multiply them together since they do not do the same thing (except on the new cards (DX10 ones like the G80s) they have unified shaders which can do both pixels and vertexes).


----------



## Hagar (Dec 6, 2006)

So lets re hash, the X1600 or X1000 plus cards have only 4 pipes?

The ones we all seem to think or do matter? My mobility 9600 has 4 pipes.

Still seems fishy.

I can't seem to overclock my NX9420 either. My 3d mark score came up at 1740 using HP refrence drivers. 1726 using Omega drivers and then I discovered DHmod and used 6.11 ATI drivers and got less 1720.

Go figure

Dave


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 8, 2006)

Hagar said:


> So lets re hash, the X1600 or X1000 plus cards have only 4 pipes?
> 
> The ones we all seem to think or do matter? My mobility 9600 has 4 pipes.
> 
> ...



X1600 series do have 4 pipes 12 pixel shaders.
X1950Pro has 12 pipes 36 pixel shaders.
X1950XT and XTX has 16 pipes 48 pixel shaders.

Vertex Shaders is an other story...


----------

